
Ask HN: Performance benchmarks of NLP engines? - codyguy
Hi,
Is there any authoritative benchmarking study on the speed performance of most popular NLP engines, toolkits, APIs?
I have rolled out my own and am just itching to compare speed. (I am already sure precision&#x2F;recall is better at my end)
======
unignorant
Check out Spacy. It's fast, incorporates the latest research methods, and has
run a number of benchmarks against other tools:
[https://spacy.io/](https://spacy.io/)

